# [clé usb multicarte] accès au contenu de la carte (résolu)

## Ni[o

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un lecteur usb multicarte [1] qui, dixit rueducommerce, était compatible linux 2.4.x (je suis en 2.6.11-gentoo-r9)

La clé usb fonctionne bien (vue comme /dev/sda1) mais je n'arrive pas à accéder à ma carte SD quand celle-ci est branchée  :Confused: 

Quand je branche la clé (avec ou sans la sd card), j'ai bien :

```
usb 1-2.2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK 20X      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 492544 512-byte hdwr sectors (252 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 492544 512-byte hdwr sectors (252 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Si je monte /devsda1, j'ai bien accès au contenu de ma carte USB mais pour la SD, rien de rien (sous Windows, ça marche bien, j'ai vérifié  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Qqn aurait-il une idée ?

[1] http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinateurs-Peripheriques/Cles-USB/Cles-USB-2-0-Lecteur-cartes-integre/PNY/363025-Evolution-Attache-Cle-USB-2-0-256-Mo-et-lecteur-de-cartes-7-en-1.htm

----------

## Enlight

Y'a pas une option spécifique du kernel pour ce genre de cartes?

----------

## Ni[o

Ah si, je vais la compiler de suite (dans Device drivers > MMC/SD card) pour voir si ca change qqc...  :Wink: 

----------

## Ni[o

Hmm pas l'air de faire grand chose de plus...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ou alors je sais pas comment l'utiliser  :Wink: 

/dev/sda1 renvoie toujours vers le contenu de ma clé usb  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Que renvoie un grep LUN /usr/src/linux/.config ??

Chez moi 

```
grep LUN /usr/src/linux/.config

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y
```

J'ai une clé du même type que toi (lecteur sd/mmc intégrée) et j'ai du cocher cette option pour pouvoir accéder à mes cartes.

Il reste un problème tout de même, il est impératif de brancher la clé AVEC la carte memoire pour avoir les deux entrées (pb de "rafraîchissement" des périf scsi déja évoqué et non résolu dans ce forum).

----------

## Ni[o

Bien vu  :Smile: 

```
# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set
```

Pour le problème de rafraichissement, j'ai en effet lu le message donc je savais au moins pour ce point là...  :Wink: 

Je recompile mon noyau dans l'après midi...

----------

## Ni[o

Tout de suite, ça marche mieux  :Cool: 

Ma clé usb est en /dev/sda1 et ma carte SD en /dev/sdb1  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Ni[o wrote:*   

> Tout de suite, ça marche mieux  

 Ravi d'avoir pu t'être utile.  :Wink: 

 *Ni[o wrote:*   

> Ma clé usb est en /dev/sda1 et ma carte SD en /dev/sdb1  

  Si tu trouves un moyen de détecter l'insertion de la carte APRÈS le branchement de la clé usb n'hésite pas à nous en faire profiter.

Yoyo

----------

## Ni[o

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Si tu trouves un moyen de détecter l'insertion de la carte APRÈS le branchement de la clé usb n'hésite pas à nous en faire profiter.

 

Je n'hésiterais pas mais je ne crains que si solution il y a alors vous la trouverez avant moi...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## yoyo

Je refais à nouveau monter ce thread car je viens d'avoir un flash  :Idea: 

Je n'ai pas de portable, mais il existe un démon pcmcia qui scrute l'ajout d'un matériel dans un port. Ce procédé ne peut-il être étendu aux ports usb ??

----------

